# Dog peeing in other people's house?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia is potty trained at home, hasn't had an accident in 4 months. But every single time she goes to other people's houses, the pet shop, etc. The first thing she does is to pee or poop, usually both.

Even if I just had her poop 5 min before we go, she can somehow usually poop again when she gets into anyone else's house. Same with peeing. Even if she pees right before entering the person's house, half the time she pees again within the next 5 min in the house. 

I find it to be the weirdest thing! I think to her, every time she goes OUT a door, she thinks she can go potty. So when we actually go into a store or someone else's house, she thinks she went out a door to the "outside" so she should do her business.

Anyone know an actual reason she does this?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

She probably just hasn't generalized exactly what a house is and what constitutes a place where she should do her business. Does she typically only go on one surface, or will go go on anything? (Grass, concrete, dirt, etc) My dog, for example, likes to go on grass and that's about it.. though she did mark in Petsmart once


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She likes to go on grass the most but if there is no grass in sight, she will go on concrete. I don't think she goes on hard floor usually and she doesn't like to go on carpet the most. Even as a puppy whenever she had to pee really bad she would run to our hardwood to pee but in other people's houses, she readily goes on their carpet! ::


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Just because a dog is housebroken in one place, doesn't mean they are in another. You have to teach them that each place is a No Potty zone. So in other words, in a new place, keep her close and an eye on her!

Just like training, just because your dog knows sit in the hosue, doesn't mean they know what sit means outside.


----------

